# OMG they found a dead Big Foot!



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks more like a wadded up fur coat sprinkled with uncooked meat


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love how the one that attacked stopped long enough to give a half smile to the camera.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

The one that attacked...by any chance was his last name_ Henderson _???


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

This was actually a viral advertising campaign from like four years ago, designed to advertise this costume.

http://www.thehorrordome.com/deluxe-sasquatch-bigfoot-halloween-costume.aspx


----------

